# Foil 20 and Focus izalco pro 3.0



## Ariolee (May 24, 2012)

I am new to roadbike and I am considering between Scott foil 20 and Focus izalco pro 3.0 for my first road bike. anyone can give me a suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## luisfer99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ariolee said:


> I am new to roadbike and I am considering between Scott foil 20 and Focus izalco pro 3.0 for my first road bike. anyone can give me a suggestions. Thank you.


Hi Ariole, might I ask what was outcome of your quest to decide between these 2 bikes?, I am exactly looking between these 2 bikes for my first bike. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ariolee (May 24, 2012)

Go for scott foil 20. Excellent bike.


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

I actually just got my first Foil, its a 2013 foil 15 today. Did a 20 mile ride.

I don't think you can go wrong with either bike. But so far everyone is saying the Foil looks best. 

I also owned the Izalco 3.0 before I got hit last month. Rode it for 4.5 months and my favorite thing about it was that it was a great compromise between comfort and being a race frame.

Here are pics of my bikes you decide.


----------



## hoopingkld (Nov 17, 2008)

RiceKilla said:


> I actually just got my first Foil, its a 2013 foil 15 today. Did a 20 mile ride.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with either bike. But so far everyone is saying the Foil looks best.
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed...how did you compare the Izalco vs Foil riding wise... i swap my SL2 for the Foil20 recently and just build back up so no road just yet...


----------



## luisfer99 (Apr 26, 2012)

I went with the izalco pro 3.0 . I got a great price from Speedgoat that i could not pass on.

I have put 60 miles so far and I am really loving it. I am a newbie for road biking so there is nothing for me to compare to.

Nice bikes there, congrats!


----------

